# Beyonce "I am...Yours"/Retro Glam FOTD



## macnoob85 (Feb 7, 2010)

Products used:

Smashbox Tinted Moisturizer in Medium
Stila Concealer in K (to cover spots)
Make Up For Ever Full Coverage Concealer 16 (for under eye)
E.L.F. Mineral Foundation in Medium to set under eye concealer
MAC Minerialize Skinfinsh Natural in Dark all over face
E.L.F. Clarifying Pressed Powder in Tone 4 for contouring
MAC Blunt Blush
MAC Eversun Blush
Too Faced Eyebrow Pencil in Brown-ey
MAC Eyeshadow in Embark to fill in eyebrows
MAC Groundwork Paint Pot (eyeshadow base) 
MAC Saddle eyeshadow
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eyeliner
Stila Eyeliner in Topaz
L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black Mascara
Bare Escentuals 100% Natural Lipcolor in Delicious Red
MAC Chestnut lipliner
















Thanks for viewing!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

very good I likey!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 7, 2010)

ur hair is too cute! I am really liking this lip color on you nice liner work too


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 7, 2010)

Very pretty! Love the winged eyeliner


----------



## Purple (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 7, 2010)

pretty! i love the hair.


----------



## whittt8 (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 7, 2010)

I love this look, amazing winged liner


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the hair and the winged liner--they look fabulous on you! I think you could layer on a little more lipstick for an even bolder look


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the whole face and hair, but those lips


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2010)

Very Pretty!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 7, 2010)

I love your hair and the dramatic liner!


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the liner! You look fabulous


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, you have some mad liner skillz! Love your hair too!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 8, 2010)

Everything looks so beautiful! That look is so pretty on you.

Your hair looks great by the way.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 8, 2010)

you look perfect!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 8, 2010)

gorgeous makeup and hair


----------



## macnoob85 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind and constructive comments!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, this look really suits you! Perfect


----------



## amyzon (Feb 8, 2010)

That is probably the best pinup look I've seen on a darker skintone - the lip color is so rich looking and the eyes are perfect - it all suits you so well!  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 8, 2010)

Very sexy look! Perfect!


----------



## ChloeDiva (Feb 8, 2010)

Those lips look deeeeelish!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 8, 2010)

I love Beyonce and I love this look. Thumbs up!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Feb 8, 2010)

I love it! Great take on that look!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 9, 2010)

love your hair.. great pics


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 9, 2010)

really foxy!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 10, 2010)

You look amazing, you've done such a wonderful job.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Perfect combo of sweet and sultry. That lip color is super flattering!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 14, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## macnoob85 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_That is probably the best pinup look I've seen on a darker skintone - the lip color is so rich looking and the eyes are perfect - it all suits you so well!  Thanks for sharing this!_

 
Wow, thanks so much! 

And thanks everyone again for the kind comments.


----------



## mystery (Sep 1, 2010)

this is stunning! great job!


----------



## mevish (Sep 1, 2010)

you look hot!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Sep 1, 2010)

Very pretty...Love this look !


----------



## missalife (Sep 1, 2010)

This is lovely!! Your liner looks perfect.


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2010)

the first pic reminds of the beautiful Betty Boop!! your beautiful


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 2, 2010)

That red is so perfect for you! Beautiful!


----------



## Wandalemur (Sep 2, 2010)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## AnaPR (Sep 26, 2010)

perfect, perfect, perfect.  apart from you just being beautiful, this is some of the best makeup i've seen on a woman of color.  colors complement perfectly.  liner exaggerates the shape of your eye perfectly.  good stuff!


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 27, 2010)

Really pretty! Ur skin looks fab and that lipstick looks so good!


----------



## fintia (Sep 28, 2010)

you look so pretty!


----------



## marilyn_m (Sep 29, 2010)

omg, you're so pretty!


----------



## dewinter (Sep 30, 2010)

Cute look.
Did you apply the eyeliner with a brush or does it come with a filter top?
I will deff try out sversun and blunt blush together. Thank for the inspiration.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Sep 30, 2010)

You look absolutely stunning! I love everything about this look! Your hair, the eyes, the lips and your skin looks amazing!


----------

